# The new Border Crossing in TJ



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

Any news on this new crossing at the TJ airport? Anyone planning on using it?


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

It's looking pretty snazzy, and those air travellers happy to fork out $15 to avoid Otay or San Ysidro will find it a timesaver when the bridge opens in December. Probably worth clarifying for those unfamiliar with the border area that it won't be a border crossing as such - only ticketed air passengers will be allowed to use the bridge. But in less than a year a fair dinkum new pedestrian crossing is scheduled to open, with the USA entrance next to the Las Americas Mall. I reckon that one will be a popular addition to the existing crossings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> . . . But in less than a year a *fair dinkum* new pedestrian crossing is scheduled to open, . . .


Translation, please, for those of us who don't speak Australian. ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Forgot where I was….the new pedestrian crossing will be genuinely full scale, functional and fully developed. Auténtico.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

ZaPatton said:


> Any news on this new crossing at the TJ airport? Anyone planning on using it?


The pedestrian crossing is set to be complete in October and open to travelers in November or December 2015. The pedestrian bridge is enclosed and crosses over the highway and border fence to reach from the airport to an immigration/customs building on the US side.

I've been watching it's development but since we are moving from San Diego on Sunday we likely will not be using it. If we are ever to fly back to TJ, we will certainly use it. I don't like the $15 usage fee but it is well worth it. We pay $20 for the shuttle from TIJ to downtown San Diego and have to wait 45 minutes to two hours at Otay border crossing (and then longer for the shuttle on the US side to leave).

Here are the facts as I have heard them:
You can cross the border up to 24 hours prior to your flight. 
Drop off/Pick up lanes, parking, public bus routes, and taxi stand will be available on the US side.
I have not heard that car rental will be available as of yet.
The charge is there because this was developed by private investors and is a for profit venture. 
Investors have additional land next to the entry terminal (US side) and if they get the business they expect will likely build more retail shops, restaurants, etc there.
One justification for the project has been the crowded San Diego airport which will not be moving even though it has maxed out runway capacity.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> Forgot where I was….the new pedestrian crossing will be genuinely full scale, functional and fully developed. Auténtico.


The pedestrian crossing by the mall of the muricas is in the opposite direction of the TJ airport isnt it bloke?

What is rhe charge coming in from Mexico on the airport bridge?


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

tomwins said:


> The pedestrian crossing is set to be complete in October and open to travelers in November or December 2015. The pedestrian bridge is enclosed and crosses over the highway and border fence to reach from the airport to an immigration/customs building on the US side.
> 
> I've been watching it's development but since we are moving from San Diego on Sunday we likely will not be using it. If we are ever to fly back to TJ, we will certainly use it. I don't like the $15 usage fee but it is well worth it. We pay $20 for the shuttle from TIJ to downtown San Diego and have to wait 45 minutes to two hours at Otay border crossing (and then longer for the shuttle on the US side to leave).
> 
> ...


I hear many Asian and Latin American flights will be hundreds cheaper being able to cross that bridge into the TJ airport rather than flying out of SD


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have always heard it is cheaper to fly into San Diego than TJ. Several years ago when I researched a flight from Houston to SD or TJ SD was much cheaper.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> I have always heard it is cheaper to fly into San Diego than TJ. Several years ago when I researched a flight from Houston to SD or TJ SD was much cheaper.


Agree...I always read of people raving about how much cheaper TJ is to fly from and to, but I've never found it to be the case when checking flights... maybe to the far flung parts of Mexico...



ZaPatton said:


> The pedestrian crossing by the mall of the muricas is in the opposite direction of the TJ airport isnt it bloke? What is the charge coming in from Mexico on the airport bridge?


Yeah, the new pedestrian crossing next to the mall will not be of benefit to people intending to go to the airport. For the sheila asking about the price coming from mexico on the bridge, same as going TO mexico - they say the $15 fee is charged each way...

I actually had to meet someone at the airport earlier today so took a couple of pix. 

PS, arrived at the airport way too early as usual - local bus to the airport was waiting in Centro (2nd Street between Revo and Constitucion) ready to go. Only takes about 10mins and drops you off right at the airport door - all for 11 pesos. The bus from the airport door back to Centro stops at the San Ysidro crossing. If I was flying with just carry on luggage that's the transport option I'd use to get back to San Diego.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> I have always heard it is cheaper to fly into San Diego than TJ. Several years ago when I researched a flight from Houston to SD or TJ SD was much cheaper.


If its a in country flight it is like from nyc but ive checked intl flights especialy to China and Latin America you save money flying out of TJ


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> Agree...I always read of people raving about how much cheaper TJ is to fly from and to, but I've never found it to be the case when checking flights... maybe to the far flung parts of Mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics bloke, Not a Sheila though I have seen the lines getting back into the US from SY and it looks like a headache. 11 pesos is amazing though thats like 75 roos? lol I mean 75 cents much less than the 15 USD.
I checked flying into Colima from TJ is much cheaper than from the US. If im flying out of TJ its horses for the courses I use the bridge...
I remember taking a shuttle to the TJ airport back in the early 2000's and the shuttle driver got in a fight on the way to the ap. He got cut off stopped the shuttle got out threw a few blows with the other driver jumped back in and we where on our way. Best 10 pesos I spent for a ride.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, never a dull moment on the Tijuana buses. Two examples just from the past month: 1. A bus ran into a pickup truck over the other side of town. The driver did the usual thing and fled the scene – in his bus with a load of passengers! The cops set off after him, the driver refused to stop and a police chase took place thru the back streets until he finally surrendered. 2. A bus tried to get ahead of another on one of the main roads, but the first driver wouldn’t concede. Both buses sped up faster and faster, missing stops and terrifying passengers on both vehicles. Eventually they stopped at a red light and both drivers got out and started swinging punches at each other.

Speeding, tailgating, weaving in and out of lanes, all in a bus with bald tires and the driver steering with one hand while he talks on his mobile. I tell my friends, if my days ever come to an end in Mexico, it won’t be at the hands of some low level cartel punk. It’ll be because a Tijuana bus driver finally pushed his luck too far.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> Yeah, never a dull moment on the Tijuana buses. Two examples just from the past month: 1. A bus ran into a pickup truck over the other side of town. The driver did the usual thing and fled the scene – in his bus with a load of passengers! The cops set off after him, the driver refused to stop and a police chase took place thru the back streets until he finally surrendered. 2. A bus tried to get ahead of another on one of the main roads, but the first driver wouldn’t concede. Both buses sped up faster and faster, missing stops and terrifying passengers on both vehicles. Eventually they stopped at a red light and both drivers got out and started swinging punches at each other.
> 
> Speeding, tailgating, weaving in and out of lanes, all in a bus with bald tires and the driver steering with one hand while he talks on his mobile. I tell my friends, if my days ever come to an end in Mexico, it won’t be at the hands of some low level cartel punk. It’ll be because a Tijuana bus driver finally pushed his luck too far.


In TJ its the bus drivers in Straya its the wildlife or the villans from Mad Max
How do you like The Mexican Beers from MX compared to the strayann beer like XXXX?

Is Qantas going to get direct flights to MX anytime soon? My sister went to Sydney a few years back she flew from Colima to LAX then Sydney..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ZaPatton said:


> In TJ its the bus drivers in Straya its the wildlife or the villans from Mad Max
> How do you like The Mexican Beers from MX compared to the strayann beer like XXXX?
> 
> Is Qantas going to get direct flights to MX anytime soon? My sister went to Sydney a few years back she flew from Colima to LAX then Sydney..


It seems to be a fact of life that to get to many places in the world from Mexico, you have to go through US airports. I got a direct flight from Mexico City to Madrid a few years ago, but usually I have to change planes in Houston, Dallas or Chicago or one of the New York airports.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Qantas is selling hard their Chile hub and pushing the idea that from Australia, you take one of the three flights a week from Sydney to Santiago then transfer to your Central or South American destination on one of their partner airlines. So doesn't really sound practical for a Mexican destination. For going the other way, I haven’t compared prices with via LA but I suppose might be an option for anyone wanting to visit downunder that’s unwilling or unable to transit thru USA.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The better prices very often are via the US but I pay extra not to go that route. The thing that I am finding out is that it is more and more difficult to find cheap direct flight to Europe , I always seem to end up going via Amsterdam or Madrid or London and so on which is a real pain and makes you pay more for good seats as the flights are broken down and considered separate flights if you want to upgrade..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mexico Boosts Customs Inspections Of Southbound Pedestrians In San Ysidro | KPBS

"Southbound pedestrians at the world’s busiest border crossing, San Ysidro, face increased customs inspections with Mexico’s launch of a new immigration building. 

Mexican immigration officials will start checking passports at six inspection booths in the building on Thursday.

Known as East Gate, the facility includes three lanes: one for Mexicans, another for non-Mexicans and one for visitors who plan to stay in Mexico longer than a week. 

Pedestrians will be asked to press a button that will randomly select people who must pass their baggage through an X-ray scanner. "


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ZaPatton said:


> The pedestrian crossing by the mall of the muricas is in the opposite direction of the TJ airport isnt it bloke?
> 
> What is rhe charge coming in from Mexico on the airport bridge?





buzzbar said:


> But in less than a year a fair dinkum new pedestrian crossing is scheduled to open, with the USA entrance next to the Las Americas Mall. I reckon that one will be a popular addition to the existing crossings.


I can´t see anyone walking the 1/3 of a mile from the San Diego trolley to get to another predestrian bridge to enter or leave TJ in less than a year when they just opened the above new INM [Mexican Immigration] and ADUANA [Mexican Customs building] 500 yards from the trolley. The US port of entry building is beside the new Mexican building also.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> Qantas is selling hard their Chile hub and pushing the idea that from Australia, you take one of the three flights a week from Sydney to Santiago then transfer to your Central or South American destination on one of their partner airlines. So doesn't really sound practical for a Mexican destination. For going the other way, I haven’t compared prices with via LA but I suppose might be an option for anyone wanting to visit downunder that’s unwilling or unable to transit thru USA.


What was your route going to Mexico did you fly via LAX?


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> The better prices very often are via the US but I pay extra not to go that route. The thing that I am finding out is that it is more and more difficult to find cheap direct flight to Europe , I always seem to end up going via Amsterdam or Madrid or London and so on which is a real pain and makes you pay more for good seats as the flights are broken down and considered separate flights if you want to upgrade..


I thought MC offered many flights to Europe I guess I was wrong


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ZaPatton said:


> I thought MC offered many flights to Europe I guess I was wrong


Of course, there are many flights from Mexico City to Europe, but there may not direct flights to the city you want to fly to, which is what I think citlali was talking about in her post.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

ZaPatton said:


> What was your route going to Mexico did you fly via LAX?


For me, USA is as exotic, fresh and exciting as any Central or South American country, including Mexico, so I always fly in and out of LAX and spend a couple of days at Venice Beach or Long Beach before the next flight...



AlanMexicali said:


> I can´t see anyone walking the 1/3 of a mile from the San Diego trolley to get to another pedestrian bridge.


I can’t see any Tijuana person who has spent the day at Las Americas, and is loaded down with shopping, walking the 1/3 of a mile back to the trolley crossing! 

Interesting the KPBS story euphemistically talks about a ‘non Mexican’ queue – they should have told the readers what it’s really called. The entrance door was open when I passed today at the normal crossing and I took a peek long enough to see a huge sign saying “FOREIGNERS”. Just like what you see everywhere in China - only slightly better than “ILLEGALS” ...INM elsewhere seem to use the title “foreign nationals” which I think is more accurate and a lot more pleasant…


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> For me, USA is as exotic, fresh and exciting as any Central or South American country, including Mexico, so I always fly in and out of LAX and spend a couple of days at Venice Beach or Long Beach before the next flight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly though, it was a *****. Hated walking the bridge, going to Las Americas on foot, and then crawling back to the Trolley.
The little incline on the bridge would wear you out so much.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> It seems to be a fact of life that to get to many places in the world from Mexico, you have to go through US airports. I got a direct flight from Mexico City to Madrid a few years ago, but usually I have to change planes in Houston, Dallas or Chicago or one of the New York airports.


I wonder if this will be changing, given that it is increasingly difficult and invasive to get a US visa, even if all you need is to travel through on your way to somewhere else.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Interesting the KPBS story euphemistically talks about a ‘non Mexican’ queue – they should have told the readers what it’s really called. The entrance door was open when I passed today at the normal crossing and I took a peek long enough to see a huge sign saying “FOREIGNERS”. Just like what you see everywhere in China - only slightly better than “ILLEGALS” ...INM elsewhere seem to use the title “foreign nationals” which I think is more accurate and a lot more pleasant…


Mexico unveils pedestrian crossing in Tijuana | SanDiegoUnionTribune.com 

See photo of the new building in the above link and the signage.


You have nothing to complain about! The posted sign is "Extrañjaros/Foreigners" A perfect Spanish to English translation. You and I are Extrañjaros.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry buzzbar there is nothing wrong saying foreigners..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> I wonder if this will be changing, given that it is increasingly difficult and invasive to get a US visa, even if all you need is to travel through on your way to somewhere else.


I don't know. It has been a pain for Mexicans for a long time. About 8 years ago a coworker of mine had to go to a professional meeting in Canada. It was impossible for her to get there without changing planes in the US, and that required a visa and a fee of more than $100 dollars US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes all these stop over in foreign countries other s than those you are travelling to are a pain in the neck. 
A few months ago I had to fly Paris Amsterdam to go Amsterdam Mexico when the trip going in was direct, that meant more travelling time, getting out changing place and going through another set of security and immigration which is a pain in the neck.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> yes all these stop over in foreign countries other s than those you are travelling to are a pain in the neck.
> A few months ago I had to fly Paris Amsterdam to go Amsterdam Mexico when the trip going in was direct, that meant more travelling time, getting out changing place and going through another set of security and immigration which is a pain in the neck.


It is a pain. I frequently change planes in Frankfurt. They seem to schedule the changes with an hour or less. You get off one plane, go down about five levels by staircase through several security and passport checks then up five flights of stairs to get to the new gate. I don't know what handicapped people do. Maybe there are elevators, but waiting for an elevator you would never make connections there.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, there are many flights from Mexico City to Europe, but there may not direct flights to the city you want to fly to, which is what I think citlali was talking about in her post.


Not even the US offers straight flights between all the major cities in the US. I cant find a straight flight from nyc to elpaso. Sometimes the luxury just isnt going to be there. But I can see how a european is used to direct flights within europes its such a small area.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

buzzbar said:


> For me, USA is as exotic, fresh and exciting as any Central or South American country, including Mexico, so I always fly in and out of LAX and spend a couple of days at Venice Beach or Long Beach before the next flight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have met a few Australians at Santa Monica they tend to flock to the beach areas:eyebrows:

Have you ventured out to try Outback steakhouse? Have you been down to rosarito and ensanada papa and beers?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

When I was living in Philadelphia in the 1980s, it was easy to find a direct flight to Mexico City, but now it's impossible. When I go back to the States for a visit, I always have to change flights, usually in Atlanta. It's a real pain and adds 3 or 4 hours to what should be a 4-hour (más o menos) trip.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> ...You have nothing to complain about! The posted sign is "Extrañjaros/Foreigners" A perfect Spanish to English translation. You and I are Extrañjaros.


Sounds good to me.
I'm struggling with learning Spanish and I remember "extranjeros" by thinking of "strangers"---not perfect but it gets me by.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> When I was living in Philadelphia in the 1980s, it was easy to find a direct flight to Mexico City, but now it's impossible. When I go back to the States for a visit, I always have to change flights, usually in Atlanta. It's a real pain and adds 3 or 4 hours to what should be a 4-hour (más o menos) trip.


The airlines used to have lots of direct flights. Then, about 25 years ago, they figured out that hub and spoke arrangements were the most efficient way to move things from one destination to another. Most efficient in terms of planes and fuel, not most efficient for the passengers. It is the reason every FedEx parcel in the US gets sent to Memphis first then from there to its destination. The airlines treat people and cargo pretty much the same in more ways than just the routing.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> When I was living in Philadelphia in the 1980s, it was easy to find a direct flight to Mexico City, but now it's impossible. When I go back to the States for a visit, I always have to change flights, usually in Atlanta. It's a real pain and adds 3 or 4 hours to what should be a 4-hour (más o menos) trip.


Isla Atlanta is a big stop over on all flights now domestic as well. I dont know many times I stopped in atl while flying to philly nyc or florida from the west coast. Its Deltas hub and the busiest AP in the world I believe.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

mattoleriver said:


> Sounds good to me.
> I'm struggling with learning Spanish and I remember "extranjeros" by thinking of "strangers"---not perfect but it gets me by.


How do you say that in oregon?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ZaPatton said:


> Isla Atlanta is a big stop over on all flights now domestic as well. I dont know many times I stopped in atl while flying to philly nyc or florida from the west coast. Its Deltas hub and the busiest AP in the world I believe.


I know it's a major hub, and by now I am resigned to spending a couple of hours there between flights. I usually have time to have a meal and maybe do a little shopping, but it sure makes for a long day of travel.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Mexican buses are more comfortabl than any airlines...too bad they do not make it to Europe.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> The Mexican buses are more comfortabl than any airlines...too bad they do not make it to Europe.


What a ride that would be!!


----------

